# it's in progress... tips for brake booster pushrod removal from pedal assy???? help?!?



## senatorfrisky (Sep 9, 2005)

green nylon clip holding ball of pushrod into pedal assy. 



asdf torch?!?! 

assistance needed in dark driveway. 

thx


----------



## senatorfrisky (Sep 9, 2005)

*ermmmm*

'03 vr6 gti


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Torch? absolutely not... there are many sensitve parts in your booster that will melt, including the entire valve body. 

May I ask why you want to remove the input rod?


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

your talking about the rod coming out of the back of the booster into the brake pedal correct? i just removed mine a few weeks ago by pulling like hell and prying that plastic clip from the back of the brake pedal until i broke the plastic piece holding the ball on the end of the brake booster rod. then remove the brake pedal and call ur local VW dealer and get a new plastic clip piece.

speaking off, calling the dealer now to order my new piece :thumbup:


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

and i believe the part numbers are as follows, it didnt show photos for the parts but was almost certain its what was needed...i ordered these two pieces.

1J0-721-169-A909 $16.50
and 
1H0-721-179 $5

ill update on saturday when they come in, letting ya know if they are the right parts.


----------



## senatorfrisky (Sep 9, 2005)

not bad... 

green clip has two round access holes on the sides of the pedal channel.
assuming a vw tool needed to depress clip at these two spots, causing green clip to come with pushrod.

improvised, but nothing like a speacialty tool.

"pull like heck" advice was pretty spot on... except, don't break the green clip!

thanks :beer:


----------

